# Configurer plusieurs Apple Remote



## Claude number X (12 Septembre 2006)

Salut les copains,

Je viens de recevoir 5 iBooks pour mon boulot  J'ai commenc&#233; le d&#233;ballage de quelques uns avant d'essayer l'une des t&#233;l&#233;commande et devinez quoi  

Bien sur, les ordis utilisent par d&#233;faut les m&#234;mes fr&#233;quences de communication avec leur t&#233;l&#233;commande :rateau: 
et c'est la valse des Front Raw sur les &#233;crans des MacBook.

Alors comment "identiter" chaque t&#233;l&#233;commande sur un MacBook en particulier ?


----------



## macminicoresolo (13 Septembre 2006)

salut déjà s'il ont des télécommandes c'est des macbooks. l faut le lire le petit carré blanc avec plein de pages LE MANUEL  dans la section apple remote il y a jumeler sa télécommande!!  voila le lien du site d'apple: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302545-fr
voilà salut
au fait tes macbooks t'en as 5 pour toi??


----------



## Claude number X (13 Septembre 2006)

macminicoresolo a dit:


> salut d&#233;j&#224; s'il ont des t&#233;l&#233;commandes c'est des macbooks.


Ouah l'autre qui se la p&#234;te  excuse moi, ca fait 6 ans que j'&#233;cris ou dis iBook, il me faudra encore un peu de temps avant de corriger cette habitude. C'est comme quand j'&#233;cris une date en janvier &#224; chaque fois je retarde d'un an :rateau: 



macminicoresolo a dit:


> l faut le lire le petit carr&#233; blanc avec plein de pages LE MANUEL  dans la section apple remote il y a jumeler sa t&#233;l&#233;commande!!  voila le lien du site d'apple: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302545-fr


Je sens comme un ton sarcastique l&#224; non  
Oups, c'est m&#234;me pr&#233;cis&#233; dans l'aide. Bon ben pas grand chose &#224; dire pour ma d&#233;fense si ce n'est que " Maintenez la t&#233;l&#233;commande pr&#232;s de l'ordinateur et dirigez-la vers le logo Apple situ&#233; &#224; l'avant de l'ordinateur" cest pas tr&#232;s clair pour un ibook
Mais ca marche alors merci macminicoresolo  ca m'aura permis de faire at connaissance.


macminicoresolo a dit:


> au fait tes macbooks t'en as 5 pour toi??


Ah non il sont pas pour moi. J'attends une M&#224;J des MacBook Pro pour faire renouveler mon Ti 1GHz, surtout depuis que je viens d'essayer ces MacBooks :love: 

En fait c'est pour &#233;quiper un Bus qui proposera, entre autre, des animations multim&#233;dia


----------



## karine.sebastien (23 Mai 2008)

Même après avoir cliqué sur "désactiver le jumelage" dans préférences systèmes > sécurité, comme indiqué dans l'aide en ligne Apple, l'apple remote fonctionne encore mon MacBook. Le seul moyen est de désactiver l'infrarouge. Il y a quelque chose de pas normal ! Et c'est surtout embêtant vu que nous avons aussi un iMac  avec lequel nous utilisons souvent l'apple remote.

Quelqu'un sait comment vraiment déjumeler une apple remote d'un mac ?

Merci


----------



## karine.sebastien (23 Mai 2008)

karine.sebastien a dit:


> l'apple remote fonctionne encore mon MacBook.




Il faut lire : l'apple remote fonctionne encore avec mon MB


----------



## cameleone (23 Mai 2008)

Si je comprends bien ton problème : un iMac, un MacBook, deux Apple Remote, toutes deux agissant indifféremment sur l'iMac et sur le MacBook. C'est ça ?

Si oui, il faut jumeler les deux A R : l'une avec l'iMac, l'autre avec le MacBook. Dès lors, plus d'interférence, chaque A R ne commandera que le Mac avec lequel elle est jumelée.


----------

